

The blood, sweat, and tears of living the startup life. - Cmccann7
http://mccannatron.com/2012/03/29/the-blood-sweat-and-tears-of-living-the-startup-life/

======
uahal
Really good post. I was talking to a friend of mine last week and he related a
great story:

In January of 201X, he was sure his company was going out of business after 6
long hard years.

In May of 201X (same year), XXXXXX (titan we all use all the time) bought his
company for $40M.

Hang in there, keep pushing, make progress, stay sane. Get up the next day and
do it again.

Welcome to StartupVille.

~~~
Cmccann7
Startups are a marathon not a sprint. It's so hard to appreciate that until
you've been in that situation.

------
michelleclsun
“If you knew all the hardships ahead beforehand it would be incredibly hard to
ever start.” \- Even if you thought you knew, many still jump in cause we all
think we'd be different. And it's because of that belief that the world is
changed!

~~~
benekastah
The whole time I read that article I told myself that it will be different for
me. The whole time I also knew it won't be different for me. Maybe denial can
be a good thing?

~~~
sreitshamer
Even knowing it won't be different, what else are you going to do? Might as
well go for it.

------
Cmccann7
Author here. I wrote this post in response to a confidential conversation I
had with a friend about his company on the verge of going under.

Happy to answer any questions or feedback anyone has.

------
mavenik
Brilliant! I liked "The experience is the journey itself – It’s not about the
end (acquisition, IPO, etc) but the everyday moments that make startups what
they are." the most... :)

------
martinreed
very well stated. it's the facebook stories that make headlines and paint a
picture that is not even close to a fair representation of reality

------
Lawnb0y
...stabbing people with my startup knife.

------
cristina_r
Great post !

------
cathrine2101
Great read!

